# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ομαδικές αγορές προιόντων >  Ομαδικές αγορές προιόντων

## GreekBirdClub

Θα θέλαμε να ενημερώσουμε τα μέλη του forum για την απόφαση της Δ.Ο. να δημιουργηθεί υποενότητα στην ενότητα των αγγελιών , όπου θα μπορεί όποιο μέλος μας επιθυμεί , να εκδηλώνει πρόθεση πρόσκλησης προς τα μέλη , για ομαδική αγορά κάποιου προιόντος . 

Η συννενόηση και εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος θα γίνεται στη συνέχεια , αποκλειστικά μέσω προσωπικών μηνυμάτων . Στο θέμα που θα ανοιίγει το μέλος αυτό , θα είναι σαφής ο καθορισμός του είδους του προιόντος πχ μίγματος σπόρων για την τάδε κατηγορία πουλιών , ενώ επιπλέον στοιχεία που θα θεωρούνται χρήσιμα στην ανακοίνωση και θα αναγράφονται απο το μέλος εντός της , θα αξιολογούνται απο τη Δ.Ο ως προς την συμμόρφωση τους με τους υπάρχοντες κανόνες του GBC και ειτε θα προχωρεί στην έγκριση της , είτε θα την προσαρμόζει κατάλληλα , πάντα σε συνεννόηση και συμφωνία με το μέλος που θέλει να την ανεβάσει , όπως πάντα γίνεται σε αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις μέχρι σήμερα σε κάθε αγγελία .Kάθε τετοιο θέμα θα παραμένει κλειδωμένο και η διαχείριση εφόσον ενημερωθεί για την κατάληξη της κίνησης , θα ενημερώνει σχετικά τα μέλη , ώστε μελλοντικά να μην υπάρχει ενόχληση για το ιδιο θέμα απο πρόσωπα που θα το δούνε καθυστερημενα 

 Με την κίνηση αυτή θέλουμε να διευκολύνουμε τα μέλη μας σε μια περίοδο που οι οικονομικές συνθήκες στον τόπο επιβάλλουν συχνά συνεργασία σε τέτοια θέματα μεταξύ εκτροφέων , πάντα στο πνεύμα των αρχών του GBC .

----------


## Titribit

Για να γίνει η διαδικασία ευκολότερη απο σήμερα *29/06/2018*,η συννενόηση και εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος θα γίνεται δημόσια και *ΟΧΙ* αποκλειστικά μέσω προσωπικών μηνυμάτων .

Στο θέμα που θα ανοίγει το μέλος αυτό , θα είναι σαφής ο καθορισμός του *είδους του προιόντος* πχ μίγματος σπόρων για την τάδε κατηγορία πουλιών , *η τιμη του προιόντος ΑΛΛΑ δεν θα επιτρέπεται να γίνεται αναφορά στο κατάστημα λιανικής* (*προς αποφυγήν διαφήμισης*) ενώ επιπλέον στοιχεία που θα θεωρούνται χρήσιμα στην ανακοίνωση και θα αναγράφονται απο το μέλος εντός της , θα αξιολογούνται απο τη Δ.Ο ως προς την συμμόρφωση τους με τους υπάρχοντες κανόνες του GBC και ειτε θα προχωρεί στην έγκριση της , είτε θα την προσαρμόζει κατάλληλα , πάντα σε συνεννόηση και συμφωνία με το μέλος που θέλει να την ανεβάσει , όπως πάντα γίνεται σε αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις μέχρι σήμερα σε κάθε αγγελία .Μετά το πέρας της διαδικασίας το θέμα θα κλειδώνει εφόσον ενημερωθεί η ΟΔ για την κατάληξη της κίνησης , θα ενημερώνει σχετικά τα μέλη , ώστε μελλοντικά να μην υπάρχει ενόχληση για το ιδιο θέμα απο πρόσωπα που θα το δούνε καθυστερημενα.

----------

